

The MOOC Revolution That Wasn’t - testrun
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/11/the-mooc-revolution-that-wasnt/

======
byoung2
I think the MOOC still has potential, but it needs to follow the same
evolution as the rest of the internet. The trend over the last decade has been
to put the power of creation/production into the hands of everyday people, not
the few elite who control the means of production. Notable examples would be
YouTube, which allowed people to do from their bedrooms what only television
and movie studios did a generation ago, airbnb, which lets anyone be a hotel,
Uber, which lets anyone be a taxi, WordPress, which let anyone publish online,
Amazon or Ebay, which let anyone sell online, Wikipedia, which lets anyone
edit the encyclopedia.

I think the true power of the MOOC is not letting Stanford teach the world,
but letting the world teach itself.

